# Problème de synchronisation avec Itunes



## Loupsio (18 Avril 2012)

Bonjour a tous,
J'ai réinitialisé mon pc (windows) il y a peu, réinstallé Itunes, tout bien,
mais depuis que je l'ai réinitialisé, Itunes ne veut plus synchroniser mon IPad.

Lorsque je suis dans la section "Apps" d'Itunes, il n'y a nulle part toutes mes application qui y étaient avant et si je clique sur le bouton "Synchroniser" il me demande si je suis sur, car les appli de la liste Itunes remplacerons les application qui sont déjà présentes (et comme il n'y a rien dans la liste d'Apps d'Itune en gros ça supprimera mes applicatipon de l'Ipad)
je précise que c'est un Ipad de base (le tout premier) 
avec l'avant dernière version de l'OS (je ne peut pas mettre la dernières versions car ça supprimerai mes appli et je n'aurais plus rien pour les ajouter après)


----------

